# 1" Female HRP appears to be ready to make babys. 10 gallon grow-out big enough?



## IchthysMan (Oct 8, 2013)

I just introduced a roughly 1" female HRP with my 1.5 to 2" male firemouth in a 40 gallon tank. She's only been in there since Tuesday, and yesterday her belly looked a little "pooched" (that's the technical term)

Could she already be laying eggs as tiny as she is? Originally the firemouth would chase her around the tank, then she started following him around, trying to get as close as she could before he'd notice she was there, and how he doesn't seem to mind her. He chases her every once in a while, but there's been a definite change in behavior.

If they do spawn, I have a 10 gallon and a 20 gallon tank with all the filtration necessary for a grow-out tank, but I would MUCH prefer to use the 10 if I can so I have an easier time finding a place to put it. Would 10 gallons be big enough for a grow out?

Thanks!


----------



## IchthysMan (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: 1" Female HRP appears to be ready to make babys. 10 gallon grow-out big enough?*

And no, I will not let anybody else have the hybrids if there are any.


----------

